# Needed-New Greenville, SC Route-60+ Miles



## RMXCKSU (May 15, 2007)

I'm pretty new to the Greenville area and I'm looking for a route that is 60+ miles. I've ridden the Bakery Run so many times that my bike no longer needs me for it. I typically ride out of Tigerville and I realize I could do it out of Furman and get the miles I need. The big "but" is that I don't know the route out of Furman. If anybody can post me a que sheet that would be great. Frankly though I would like to know the route to Ceasars Head since I have yet to ride up that way...a que sheet would be great for that as well.

I can post my email is somebody wants to send me something or would like to converse outside of this forum.

And yes, I'm aware of some of the sites that supposedly have the routes posted but I'd prefer to get it from somebody and not have to take the time to analyze exactly where this and that turn was made (yes, I'm lazy and short on time so I'm asking somebody else to do the work for me. I'll call it delegation). I also figure I can get some advice on this and that and where to get water/drink/food on the ride. And finally, the bike shops I've been to don't have what I'm looking for...or simply the right person there at the right time to talk to and I can't continue to keep hoping I stop in at the right time.

Alright, help away... Thanks!


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*q-sheets*

Check the Freewheers and Spinners website, they have most of the routes listed. Also, most of the routes are marked with symbols so it makes it a little easier to follow. You need to do some of the work for yourself, you can't just expect people to do post all of the routes here for you when they can be found on various sites. Go to some of the club meetings and meet people, find someone that rides at your pace and ride with them.


----------



## cyclefiend2000 (Nov 14, 2005)

are you looking for a caesar's head route outta furman or from tigerville?


----------



## RMXCKSU (May 15, 2007)

First and foremost, thanks for being cordial!!

Either Furman or Tigerville are fine. I've ridden out of Tigerville multiple times for the 
"Bakery Run" so I know that area a bit. If I'm being picky, something out of Furman would be preferable simply for new scenery.

And one more question; do some people simply start riding where Hwy 11 and 276 split to go up to Ceasars Head? I've seen a few cars parked down there before (and a couple riders going up) after I came down with my car from mtb'ing Dupont. Just curious.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

You can park at the intersection of Hwy 8 and 288(Pumpkintown). Ride Hwy 8 north over Hwy 11 and on to 276. This is a safer bet then riding Hwy 11/276 from Echo Valley.


----------



## cyclefiend2000 (Nov 14, 2005)

i agree with cannon ball about where to park if you just want to ride caesar's head. 

i will have to look at a map to get all the turns, but i would rather ride from furman and get a few miles in my legs before tackling caesar's head. my route stays off of the main hwys as much as possible.

go out furman back gate onto roe ford rd. cross hwy 25... cross old white horse (roe ford turns into new mcelhaney)
turn right onto old hunts bridge
turn right onto hunts bridge
there will be a fork in the road.. make sure to stay on hunts bridge
cross 186 (earl's bridge) (turns into owings rd)
turn right onto pace bridge rd
stay on pace bridge all the way to sc 288 (pumpkintown rd). 
turn right onto pumpkintown rd. and then almost immediately left onto marked beech rd.
turn left onto moody bridge rd.
turn right onto pleasant grove rd.
turn right onto hwy 11 ... then it is a short distance to hwy 8... turn left onto hwy 8.

this is the start of the caesar's head mtn. 

if you are feeling adventurous, i can give you a route to get from the top of caesar's head to old hwy 25 in flat rock and make it about a 95 mile loop back to furman.

there is a decent route from say north greenville college or lake robinson to caesar's head that is pretty good too.

all my rd names came from google map so you may want to drive the route once before riding it. i know the turns by land marks so that is my only caveat.


----------

